# Topics > Arts > Music >  Cyanite, AI-based music analysis and recommendation tool, Cyanite, Berlin and Mannheim, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Cyanite

----------


## Airicist

Discover the perfect music for your videos | Cyanite PLAY

Sep 9, 2019




> With Cyanite PLAY, you can intuitively discover music for any situation and feeling. Record or upload a video, pick your mood and get instant song recommendations.    
> 
> World’s first iOS app combining computer vision with an intelligent music database.

----------


## jaque909

Hi there, I'm Jakob, co-founder of Cyanite  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for adding Cyanite to this forum. Very open to any questions about Cyanite or music and AI in general.

Best from Berlin
Jakob

----------

